# Emergency Department Coding



## dpkaplan (Oct 21, 2011)

Am I correct in believing that for a patient who is treated in the emergency department (ED) and not admitted to the hospital CPT coding would be used? 

If the patient is admitted to the hospital is the ED treatment still coded using CPT?

Thank you,
David


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 21, 2011)

ED coding always uses CPT codes as it is an outpatient department.  ICD-9 Vol 3 or ICD-10 PCS in 2013 is used only by the inpatient facility.


----------

